# First post...S&W 610...



## superbee (May 5, 2009)

Been looking to get a Ruger GP100 6" so went to the range today and rented one....Having never shot one before i was very pleased with keeping 5" group at 25yrds...Now heres the question!!

My wife is a police officer and carrys a G23 .40 cal....And as of now we have around 1500 rounds at home. So i was askin at the gun shop of a revolver that shoots her ammo....And was told the 610 is a great gun.

I will be using for indoor range, and outdoor target practice...Hopefully a scope and some long range stuff....

So do i spend the extra cash on the 610 and shoot free ammo...I was told 750-775.00...

Or get the ruger gp100 6" S/S ..out the door price of 600.00 Then have to buy all my ammo..


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

superbee said:


> Been looking to get a Ruger GP100 6" so went to the range today and rented one....Having never shot one before i was very pleased with keeping 5" group at 25yrds...Now heres the question!!
> 
> My wife is a police officer and carrys a G23 .40 cal....And as of now we have around 1500 rounds at home. So i was askin at the gun shop of a revolver that shoots her ammo....And was told the 610 is a great gun.
> 
> ...


It is amazing how fast you can spend money buying cartridges. If you can get free ammo (legaly) it is certainly an attractive way to go. Your first 2000 rounds will cost as much as the 610.

tumbleweed


----------



## superbee (May 5, 2009)

TOF said:


> It is amazing how fast you can spend money buying cartridges. If you can get free ammo (legaly) it is certainly an attractive way to go. Your first 2000 rounds will cost as much as the 610.
> 
> tumbleweed


Oh yea all legal.... all my wife does is ask and she gets it...

Guess i will be looking into the 610 a little more....Thanks!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man in these times free ammo is a lot to turn away from. You can always get the Ruger later :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Man in these times free ammo is a lot to turn away from. You can always get the Ruger later :smt023


+1...free ammo...no brainer:anim_lol:


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

The 610 is difficult to get. If you can get one and afford it , the free ammo thing is great. The price around here is at least $800. Again though, I don't think you can get a new one.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd rather have the 610 - even if I had to purchase my own ammo. I'm sure (I guess) the Ruger is a good gun, but damn it's ugly.

I have an original 6 1/2" 610 from the first run about 20 years ago. It's a little bigger and heavier than the Ruger. Free ammo aside, there are advantages to the 10mm. The most important one might be that in todays current ammo situation, 40 is much cheaper and easier to find than 38 and 357. The 10mm is also ballistically superior to the 357. On the downside, you have to use moon or 1/2 moon clips.

I'd rather have a 610, even if the _Ruger_ came with free ammo. Now if the Ruger _and_ the ammo was free......


----------



## superbee (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys....

I have been searching and have come across many new 610's....Guess now its time to go and see if one can be found locally....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The 10 mm is a great cartridge. Don't let anyone tell you the .40 is the same. If you can buy 10 mm that is loaded up, it's a great deal stouter than the .40. I had a Glock 20 a while back and whenever I let someone shoot it, a big smile came over their face. We loved shooting the 10" gong at 100 yds. (usually hit it at least 8 out of 10 shots!). Keep in mind it is a handfull but a N frame Smith makes it a lot easier to shoot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone actually say the 40 and the 10mm are the same? I mean, sure the 40 uses a cut down 10mm case but one of the bigger reasons the 40 come about was that some people issued the 10mm had trouble holding onto it. THe 40 isa more or less a cut down and down loaded 10mm but there are in no way the same. Well, other than the possible slug sizes.

Also, the GP-100 is not an ugly gun. I liked mine. I'm not the biggest 357 fan (I guss anyway. I've bought several and seem not to hold on to them) but they are well built. I like the N frame Smiths too and still have a model 25-2 in 45 ACP. Also a great wheel gun to shoot.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The 10 uses a large primer whereas the 40 uses small so it's not just a shortened case although you could use a cut down 10.

Has anybody figured out who is going to pay for this guy's "FREE" ammo yet??

Also, if his wife doesn't use the practice ammo provided just how well do you think she will perform as a policewoman in a gun fight.

Just a bit of food for thought.

tumbleweed


----------



## superbee (May 5, 2009)

Yea great food for thought!!!! I appreciate your concern for whos paying, but do you really know all of the facts? I'm pretty sure you dont!

And as far as my wife goes....Hmmm thanks for your concern but i think you would be very impressed with her shooting ability..

Thanks agian


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

superbee said:


> Yea great food for thought!!!! I appreciate your concern for whos paying, but do you really know all of the facts? I'm pretty sure you dont!
> 
> And as far as my wife goes....Hmmm thanks for your concern but i think you would be very impressed with her shooting ability..
> 
> Thanks agian


I only know the facts as you stated them. If you live in my City or County I would be a bit upset with what you are considering.

Have a good day.


----------

